# Using ESYS --- Issues and Solutions



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

List of problems you may encounter and solutions to fix them

1) Problem:

When i choose "Read Coding Data" I get this error:

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

CAS [40] [C271460]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_0000000f-005_022_007 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000000f-005_022_007" not found! [C012]

Solution:

Make Sure you have copied the SWE contents from PSDZData/SWE to C:/EsysData/SWE (You should have it in both the locations)

2) Problem:

I open E-Sys and when I hit connect get the pop up which has my VIN next to that radio buttion, but nothing shows up in the Target box.

Solution:

More than likely the "dist" folders missing from your installation. The folders should be empty, but they need to be there:
and make sure the folder names/directory is correct.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sho...postcount=1453

3) Problem

Ethernet Connection Problems

Solution:

Disconnect and Reconnect


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

*RTFM - Or Not!*



DreamCar said:


> List of problems you may encounter and solutions to fix them
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


OR, you could have followed the EXACT letter of Shawn's instructions and created:

C:\ESysData\psdzdata\*folders_1-7\* for the vehicle data...

Yes I put everything into the "folders_1-7" folder :dunno:

I didn't get it until I looked at the path in the referenced post.

But I fixed it and did a test code with the L7 slider thing which is now on my F07 so I'm offically off and coding.

FWIW
DLM


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

dmunz said:


> OR, you could have followed the EXACT letter of Shawn's instructions and created:
> 
> C:\ESysData\psdzdata\*folders_1-7\* for the vehicle data...
> 
> ...


Sorry .. hep me understand what are you talking about?

These are the question i have seen from other members so that i will consolidate all the questions in one place!


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Sorry .. hep me understand what are you talking about?
> 
> These are the question i have seen from other members so that i will consolidate all the questions in one place!


DreamCar,

You've been connected to your car for too long. :rofl:

He created a folder called "folders_1-7" and put the data in there. Just like the instructions said. Then he looked at the directory structure and had one of the "Oh!" moments.

dmunz, we've all be there and had one of THOSE moments. Glad you worked it out.

Sean


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

ImSW1 said:


> DreamCar,
> 
> You've been connected to your car for too long. :rofl:
> 
> ...


Oh thats classic.... thats reminds me of a saying Mukki to Mukki


----------



## bigsarge (Jan 23, 2012)

*Having issues reading Vehicle Info*

I downloaded all the files and installed. Copied SWE files to correct locations. I opened the options and pointed to the EST file location.

I can connect okay but when I try to read vehicle info I get the following errors:










Close it and get this one:










When I try to read VCM I get this error:










Please help.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@Bigsarge

Make sure your car's Ignition is turned on. Otherwise you'll get all kinds of Ethernet errors.


----------



## bigsarge (Jan 23, 2012)

1STBimmer said:


> @Bigsarge
> 
> Make sure your car's Ignition is turned on. Otherwise you'll get all kinds of Ethernet errors.


Ignition was on but not started. I just hit the start button once without my foot on the brake. Also, I don't know where the PIN number comes into the procedure. I find it odd that a PIN is provided but I haven't run into where to input it.

Kevin


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

You have to hit twice and instrument cluster should be active during coding.


----------



## bigsarge (Jan 23, 2012)

icuc said:


> You have to hit twice and instrument cluster should be active during coding.


I will try tomorrow. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I got the similar/same error couple of times as other have suggested just disconnect and reconnect again.

Let me add this to our list.


----------



## bigsarge (Jan 23, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> I think I got the similar/same error couple of times as other have suggested just disconnect and reconnect again.
> 
> Let me add this to our list.


Thanks! I haven't been able to spend much time with this because of work. I appreciate everyone's willingness to help.

Kevin


----------



## captirwin (May 3, 2012)

*Read The Instructions*

I followed ShawnSheridan's instruction and connected to the ECM the first time...with my homemade cable.
"WHEN EVERTHING ELSE FAILS, READ THE INSTRUCTIONS..."


----------



## bigsarge (Jan 23, 2012)

I got it to connect and read today. I disabled my wireless and reconnected to my X3. Everything worked after that but I'm not quite sure if disabling the wireless was the fix or just using "repair" to reconnect to the X3. No changes made to my F25 X3 but I will do more when I have time. I had a tough time trying to find what I wanted to change but I was in a hurry due to lack of time.


Thanks for all the suggestions.

Kevin


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> List of problems you may encounter and solutions to fix them
> 
> 1) Problem:
> 
> ...


Just took delivery of a brand new 2012 f10 535i yesterday. Went to code it because i had the cable, software, etc waiting. Could only read some modules.... (FRM, CAS, KOMBI) were ok. HU_CIC and JBBF gave me the error listed above when i tried to read them. I am running 3.18 with the EST token and 46.3 data. Checked that all the proper files were in the correct folders and still can't read HU_CIC, JBBF. Any ideas? Maybe my car has newest software and needs 3.20/3.22? Thanks for any help :thumbup:


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

nj323ci said:


> Just took delivery of a brand new 2012 f10 535i yesterday. Went to code it because i had the cable, software, etc waiting. Could only read some modules.... (FRM, CAS, KOMBI) were ok. HU_CIC and JBBF gave me the error listed above when i tried to read them. I am running 3.18 with the EST token and 46.3 data. Checked that all the proper files were in the correct folders and still can't read HU_CIC, JBBF. Any ideas? Maybe my car has newest software and needs 3.20/3.22? Thanks for any help :thumbup:


esys version shouldnt be a problem.

what version of data files do you have in your esys? i am guessing you have have higher version CAF files in your car than the one you have on your laptop

did you retry? diconecting and connecting?


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> esys version shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> what version of data files do you have in your esys? i am guessing you have have higher version CAF files in your car than the one you have on your laptop
> 
> did you retry? diconecting and connecting?


Thanks for the reply. I'm running 46.3 data files.

I tried copying over the data files and SWE content and also tried disconnecting/connecting... no luck.

I am running the latest Data files correct? unless i'm missing a newer version somewhere.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

46.3 is the latest i know...

Just curious what is your production date


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> 46.3 is the latest i know...
> 
> Just curious what is your production date


05-2012 is the build date.

Like i said, strange how i can code windows/mirrors/digital speedo, but not idrive accept screen etc. I figured 46.3 was latest, unless there's a new one out we aren't aware of yet. :dunno:


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

subscribed to this issue that nj323ci is dealing with. So basically you cant even code VIM  We need to know anyone with 5/12 or newer build has this issue too.


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> subscribed to this issue that nj323ci is dealing with. So basically you cant even code VIM  We need to know anyone with 5/12 or newer build has this issue too.


That's right. Cannot code VIM or rear windows auto up with door open. Those 2 modules I cannot read from and give me the error above. Frm, kombi CAS I can read and code fine.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

nj323ci said:


> That's right. Cannot code VIM or rear windows auto up with door open. Those 2 modules I cannot read from and give me the error above. Frm, kombi CAS I can read and code fine.


Strange indeed


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not the only one with this issue.... same build date as me, 05-2012. Check this link out:
http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?3597-Psdzdata...Is-there-anything-newer-than-46.3


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

nj323ci said:


> I'm not the only one with this issue.... same build date as me, 05-2012. Check this link out:
> http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?3597-Psdzdata...Is-there-anything-newer-than-46.3


Thats me over there! My other SN was banned so I am using my friends SN to help solve the problem for you!:thumbup:


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> Thats me over there! My other SN was banned so I am using my friends SN to help solve the problem for you!:thumbup:


Oh. Lol. Ok. Thanks
Seems like there is a 46.5 and 46.6 version out there. That might be the solution to my problem. Anyone have access to the newer data files? I can test it ASAP!


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

There is probably newer ones out there but it's like pulling teeth out to get it. The guy Nixtrade is more of an enthusiast and shares it. Just have to wait till he gets it in his hands. I would say about another couple of weeks.


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

So my software and cable are fine. Tested it on 2 other F10's today. Build dates 6/10 and 3/11. Read and coded every module perfectly. Went back to my 5/12 build car and cannot read all the modules. Also noticed SBR settings are labled differently in my car.


----------



## wchjr56 (Apr 28, 2012)

*5/2012 Build can't read FRM*

I have a 5/2012 535ix and it is funny that I can read the HU_CIC and you can't. I can't read FRM but you can. CAS was not a problem. I only tried to code a few things last night like Blinkers in the HUD, DVD in motion and got stuck on the FRM code change for the windows because I can't read it. So far none of my changes have worked. I see the option in the HUD options for the blinkers but nothing in the HUD when I check it. I think I am going to stop and wait for some more people with newer F10's to test this out. 0 and 3 and I have struck out. I will wait my turn to bat again in a couple of weeks when I have some more time.

Great forum. I enjoy reading all the posts.

Bill

2012 535i (xdrive), Imperial Blue, M-pkg, HUD, Premium sound, Prem Pkg, Cold Pkg, Tech Pkg, BMW Apps


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

I got my hands on 46.6 ISTA/P from a "source". But it's in an ISO and compressed in a very odd format. Need a few days to sort it out and will get back to everyone once I have it figured out.


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

nj323ci said:


> I got my hands on 46.6 ISTA/P from a "source". But it's in an ISO and compressed in a very odd format. Need a few days to sort it out and will get back to everyone once I have it figured out.


Are the file extensions .jetarch ?

That is the normal compression for the ISTA/P discs, It's a bit convoluted to get them extracted... and usually come in 3 discs, unless they're using Blu-ray now...


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

mjgood said:


> Are the file extensions .jetarch ?
> 
> That is the normal compression for the ISTA/P discs, It's a bit convoluted to get them extracted... and usually come in 3 discs, unless they're using Blu-ray now...


Yes, there are 3 files in the ISO with .jetarch extensions. One is System, Client and Ispi. I extracted all 3 files with jet unpack and can't seem to find the data files I need. I'm still working on it, but if you have any tips please let me know. It would help alot! Thanks


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

If you only have one file for 'system' it should be close to 20GB in size, if it's 8.49GB then you're missing the other discs... I won't be at my normal computer until tomorrow, It's been a while and my memory is fuzzy....

If you have it all extracted, then files are buried several directories down... memory fuzzy on that as well :dunno:


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

The system .jetarch file is what contains the PSDZDATA files, when it is extracted it should have created 5 directories (bin, ClientInstall, data, metadata,scripts)... the data directory is what we are interested in...

In that directory there will be files with an .7z extension, the PSDZDATA files are in the BMW-RR-UX.7z file (BMW.7z and Mini.7z are NCSExpert SP-daten files) I'm thinking the files names should be the same, WinZip can extract the files... 

If you were to share/post the .7z file(s) that would probably be the simplest way to do so...since WinZip is free (Evaluation Version) it would be very easy for folks to extract the files themselves.


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

mjgood said:


> The system .jetarch file is what contains the PSDZDATA files, when it is extracted it should have created 5 directories (bin, ClientInstall, data, metadata,scripts)... the data directory is what we are interested in...
> 
> In that directory there will be files with an .7z extension, the PSDZDATA files are in the BMW-RR-UX.7z file (BMW.7z and Mini.7z are NCSExpert SP-daten files) I'm thinking the files names should be the same, WinZip can extract the files...
> 
> If you were to share/post the .7z file(s) that would probably be the simplest way to do so...since WinZip is free (Evaluation Version) it would be very easy for folks to extract the files themselves.


ok, i unpack the System .jetarch and i have the data folder. I go in there and i have BMWServices.7z and IsomL.7z. I extract those 2 and if i go into the BMWServices extracted folder, i get just some dll's and templates. If i go into the ISOML extracted folder and go in about 6 directories deep, i get to a section that lists folders called F001, F010, F020, F025. If i go into those folders i see folders listed with every module in the car (CAS, HKFM, HKL, KOMBI, etc). Within those directories each one has it's own .ISB file. They are definitely not large like you said. They are small 7-8k files. Maybe i have only the 46.6 "update" files. The original file i downloaded was called "ISTA-P-46.6.00-Update" :dunno:


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

I have the ISTA-P discs for 46.0. 
I'm looking at the same named files that you have, looking at the directory structure I think they might be some type of diagnostic files, not really sure what they are but not what we need for E-Sys.... The .7z file that has the PSDZDATA files in it will be close to 10GB.


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

mjgood said:


> I have the ISTA-P discs for 46.0.
> I'm looking at the same named files that you have, looking at the directory structure I think they might be some type of diagnostic files, not really sure what they are but not what we need for E-Sys.... The .7z file that has the PSDZDATA files in it will be close to 10GB.


Thanks for the info. That's not what i have unfortunately. I'll see if i can get my hands on the PSDZDATA files from the correct zip.


----------



## wchjr56 (Apr 28, 2012)

Update:

I realized I am using 43.1 as I got it from a torrent and not Rapid share. I am wondering if 46.3 will help with being able to access FRM. I have been able code almost everything except the Door lock/mirrors without it and lighting options. Including TPMS, HUD turn signals, truck close, etc. Also, Does anyone know is there is a way to use DVD in Motion with the USB cable and iphone without the cradle?

Bill
2012 535i 5/2012 build.


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

To clarify some of the questions, each ECU module has its own "version", and when new ISTA-P comes out, some will stay at their version even though integration level goes up with new ISTA-P. therefore modules that did not get upgrade such as FRM, can be still coded with old psdz files we have currently.


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

Another one is you will get "Failed to sign FDL. [C158] unless you have your computer's region settings in english. ran into this trouble today.


----------



## wonfuk (Oct 28, 2003)

*Help please*



nj323ci said:


> Oh. Lol. Ok. Thanks
> Seems like there is a 46.5 and 46.6 version out there. That might be the solution to my problem. Anyone have access to the newer data files? I can test it ASAP!


Hi all,

I'm having the same problems/error msg as "nj323ci".

I've only tried the VIM coding, and get the "File Not Found!" error...

My car's build date is 3/12, so not as new as nj323ci's...


----------



## ronalddebree (Dec 16, 2015)

I am able to see my VIN and when connect pressed in E-Sys the following message appears:

"Connection check failed. 
Gateway/ECUs are not correctly connected or not responding. 
However Functions using the ODX-Data can be used. [G188]"

Any idea?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ronalddebree said:


> I am able to see my VIN and when connect pressed in E-Sys the following message appears:
> 
> "Connection check failed.
> Gateway/ECUs are not correctly connected or not responding.
> ...


And you are connected via VIN and mot Gateway URL?


----------



## ronalddebree (Dec 16, 2015)

Can I configure this somewhere?


----------



## ronalddebree (Dec 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> And you are connected via VIN and mot Gateway URL?


Can I configure this somewhere?


----------



## TyroneShogun (Mar 7, 2016)

ronalddebree said:


> I am able to see my VIN and when connect pressed in E-Sys the following message appears:
> 
> "Connection check failed.
> Gateway/ECUs are not correctly connected or not responding.
> ...


Hey Ronalddebree,

Did you find a solution to this?

Thanks,
Tyrone


----------



## TyroneShogun (Mar 7, 2016)

Sorted i think.... connected via VIN.


----------



## ronalddebree (Dec 16, 2015)

TyroneShogun said:


> Hey Ronalddebree,
> 
> Did you find a solution to this?
> 
> ...


Yes I did Tyrone. Just wait for more than one minute for Windows to resolve the connections.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TyroneShogun said:


> Hey Ronalddebree,
> 
> Did you find a solution to this?
> 
> ...


I think solution is to use Connect via VIN and not Connect via Gateway URL.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Tokenmaster or Shawn, any idea what is going wrong when opening Fa or SVT files?










Thanx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> Tokenmaster or Shawn, any idea what is going wrong when opening Fa or SVT files?


No idea. You have this issue only in NCD CAFD Tool, and not E-Sys?


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No idea. You have this issue only in NCD CAFD Tool, and not E-Sys?


Yes. Esys works perfect. Do i have to put the ncd cafd tool in a folder? Now it's on my desktop.

I tried different files all with these faults


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> Yes. Esys works perfect. Do i have to put the ncd cafd tool in a folder? Now it's on my desktop.
> 
> I tried different files all with these faults


No, I think you can put it anywhere. I would update to latest 3.8 version and try it:

https://mega.co.nz/#F!HAdwmCzJ!kTdsZFT8dZliEkRkZY5JIA


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, I think you can put it anywhere. I would update to latest 3.8 version and try it:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!HAdwmCzJ!kTdsZFT8dZliEkRkZY5JIA


Thank you. Tried it. Unfortunately exactly same problems. I run it on XP. Do i need to have something specific installed maybe?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> Thank you. Tried it. Unfortunately exactly same problems. I run it on XP. Do i need to have something specific installed maybe?


I do not know what the issue is. You can send me link to download your files, and I can Open them in mine, and see if I have same issue.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not know what the issue is. You can send me link to download your files, and I can Open them in mine, and see if I have same issue.


Shure thing:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qs8a72ao4jgxxds/CAFD_00000B0A_000_040_000.ncd?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sgti5tmlatybdhq/Yah Mini 03-2016.xml?dl=0


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> Shure thing:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qs8a72ao4jgxxds/CAFD_00000B0A_000_040_000.ncd?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/sgti5tmlatybdhq/Yah Mini 03-2016.xml?dl=0


Neither Link works.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

My Bad! I put .pdf behind them to be able to attach here.

Also tested these originals new links.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tu9ji0kqps6m7f1/CAFD_00000B0A_000_040_000.ncd?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/o0s816658x1zrsj/Yah Mini 03-2016.xml?dl=0



shawnsheridan said:


> Neither Link works.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> My Bad! I put .pdf behind them to be able to attach here.
> 
> Also tested these originals new links.
> 
> ...


They work fine for me. I opened one up in the SVT-CAFD Module and the other in the NCD / CAFD Module.

Did you set your psdzdata location under the Options (e.g. C:\Data\psdzdata)?


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> They work fine for me. I opened one up in the SVT-CAFD Module and the other in the NCD / CAFD Module.
> 
> Did you set your psdzdata location under the Options (e.g. C:\Data\psdzdata)?


This is getting weirder by the minute)
I think i do everything right but i may be mistaken so i made a short video. https://vimeo.com/158079641


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ncd Cafd Tool does not work properly with Windows XP. Update to seven or ten and you will be fine.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TyroneShogun said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Yes i am, but have also tried :
> 
> ...


Something is not right. I would uninstall, and reinstall all again, using the latest (E-Sys 3.27.1 and 59.4 PSdZData).


----------



## ed2111 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Coding for G series*

Has there been any success in coding the G series? 
I've used E-SYS launcher v3.26.1. I was able to see some of the modules and access parameters, trying to code the Video In Motion. The parameters would save and the FDL coding for that module would complete successfully but the DVD or Video in Motion would not work.

THe other modules i'm trying to change are folding mirrors and other simple stuff.

Has anyone been able to code a 2016 7 series? Do I need some updates or are we still waiting on files to be released?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ed2111 said:


> Has there been any success in coding the G series?
> I've used E-SYS launcher v3.26.1. I was able to see some of the modules and access parameters, trying to code the Video In Motion. The parameters would save and the FDL coding for that module would complete successfully but the DVD or Video in Motion would not work.
> 
> THe other modules i'm trying to change are folding mirrors and other simple stuff.
> ...


You need to use E-Sys Launcher Pro, not Premium, as TokenMaster has not yet added G-Series support to Premium version.

But even then, Video-In-Motion coding is not working in G-Series NBT2 EVO.


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to use E-Sys Launcher Pro, not Premium, as TokenMaster has not yet added G-Series support to Premium version.
> 
> But even then, Video-In-Motion coding is not working in G-Series NBT2 EVO.


Video in motion was working on G series up to 40 miles speed and i will be coding the SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE to nicht_aktiv to test for max speed soon.


----------



## TyroneShogun (Mar 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Something is not right. I would uninstall, and reinstall all again, using the latest (E-Sys 3.27.1 and 59.4 PSdZData).


Hi Shawn,

PM Sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

icuc said:


> Video in motion was working on G series up to 40 miles speed and i will be coding the SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE to nicht_aktiv to test for max speed soon.


Yes, I know. 

40 mph don't count in my book. Its all or nothing.
.
And already tested a G12 ID5 NBT2 this morning, and no luck using SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE = nicht_aktiv.


----------



## ed2111 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Shawn.
I had also tested the SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE and didn't get it to work. 

Any good source for the E-SYS launcher PRO download? It's been a while since I obtained my software.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ed2111 said:


> Thanks Shawn.
> I had also tested the SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE and didn't get it to work.
> 
> Any good source for the E-SYS launcher PRO download? It's been a while since I obtained my software.


Just Email Developer TokenMaster at [email protected].


----------



## marcw (Jun 17, 2008)

Is it recommended to uninstall older versions of e-sys and install the newer version or can I install the newer right over top of the old installation? When installing the new version do I have to create a new token with a 48 hour waiting period? I had coded my car, but the dealer flashed the latest on it. Updated data files to 59.4 but my e-sys version is to old. Giving me some error when coding the car. Curious if I can install the latest e-sys on top of the older one.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcw said:


> Is it recommended to uninstall older versions of e-sys and install the newer version or can I install the newer right over top of the old installation? When installing the new version do I have to create a new token with a 48 hour waiting period? I had coded my car, but the dealer flashed the latest on it. Updated data files to 59.4 but my e-sys version is to old. Giving me some error when coding the car. Curious if I can install the latest e-sys on top of the older one.
> 
> Thanks.


Normally, you update only what needs updating, which in most cases is the psdzdata files only, and that is simply a matter of deleting existing psdzdata folder and replacing it with new one. But latest psdzdata version at some point will necessitate a newer version of E-Sys. At that point, you should uninstall old E-Sys and reinstall new one. This should have no impact on existing token-solution assuming you are using E-Sys Launcher. Lastly, update E-Sys launcher only as needed (bug fixes or feature additions). You can install it over existing version, and it should have no impact on existing token-solution.


----------



## marcw (Jun 17, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> Normally, you update only what needs updating, which in most cases is the psdzdata files only, and that is simply a matter of deleting existing psdzdata folder and replacing it with new one. But latest psdzdata version at some point will necessitate a newer version of E-Sys. At that point, you should uninstall old E-Sys and reinstall new one. This should have no impact on existing token-solution assuming you are using E-Sys Launcher. Lastly, update E-Sys launcher only as needed (bug fixes or feature additions). You can install it over existing version, and it should have no impact on existing token-solution.


 Right. I updated the psdzdata file to latest and now I'm getting this error when coding: http://f15.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1235033
Seems 58.x needs a newer version of e-sys than what I have installed. So I need to upgrade 3.26.1 to 3.27.1.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcw said:


> Right. I updated the psdzdata file to latest and now I'm getting this error when coding: http://f15.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1235033
> Seems 58.x needs a newer version of e-sys than what I have installed. So I need to upgrade 3.26.1 to 3.27.1.


Yes, that is correct. To use 59.4 PSdZData, you must update to E-Sys 3.27.1.


----------



## KORAYK (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, that is correct. To use 59.4 PSdZData, you must update to E-Sys 3.27.1.


hi Shawn I have smilar problem when I was trying to code clm_horn secure in fem body (for confirmation after lock)caffd cannot executable error after second attemp we couldnt connect car any more no zgw available error than I tried in different f30 there is no problem?like car banned us

we follow this codings first

1)we coded DVD in motion ok
2) we coded easy seat ok
3)try to find horn confirmation in fem body (f30) first everthing was ok we change one value as a active than didn t work roll back after second attemp give cafd cannot executable or something like that now we cant connect car because no zgw available error ,what should ***305; do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KORAYK said:


> hi Shawn I have smilar problem when I was trying to code clm_horn secure in fem body (for confirmation after lock)caffd cannot executable error after second attemp we couldnt connect car any more no zgw available error than I tried in different f30 there is no problem?like car banned us
> 
> we follow this codings first
> 
> ...


Turn car off for 2 hours and then try and connect to it again.


----------



## BMWS1KRR (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you for all the help Shawn !


----------



## jpimpao01 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi

after flash ZGW2 all ok and tried flash AAG give me error

TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
ExecutionID=2017/01/08-17:09:45.766
[AAG - 71] - [Exception - AAG - 71] job failed with negative response error:
code: repeat job
description: Service RD returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: AAG_71_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[AAG - 71] - [Exception - AAG - 71] job failed with negative response error:
code: repeat job
description: Service RD returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: AAG_71_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[] - [Exception - AAG - 71] job failed with negative response error:
code: repeat job
description: Service RD returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: AAG_71_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "2min 7s". [C206]

Any help, please...


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Guys,

I have 2011 535i F10 US and ZGW serach doesn't show up VIN number. I have no idea why, I have no firewalls active or anything. ENET cable is fine, tested on different BMW. 
Can anyone tell me what is the other way to code CIC and KOMBI? Taking into consideration that ZGW search is blank and ESYS connection via VIN is grey can I somehow connect to HU_CIC and KOMBI directly? I know that CIC has IP which I can use, but is the same possibility to connect with KOMBI?

If yes then please tell me what is the IP of these two modules.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pweber84 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have 2011 535i F10 US and ZGW serach doesn't show up VIN number. I have no idea why, I have no firewalls active or anything. ENET cable is fine, tested on different BMW.
> Can anyone tell me what is the other way to code CIC and KOMBI? Taking into consideration that ZGW search is blank and ESYS connection via VIN is grey can I somehow connect to HU_CIC and KOMBI directly? I know that CIC has IP which I can use, but is the same possibility to connect with KOMBI?
> ...


You cannot code Kombi direct by IP. You need to try another laptop. Some windows networking setups just flat out refuse to work.


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Shawn.

My problem is that I have this issue only with that one F10, ZGW is easily recognized with other Fxx cars.

I checked the errors via ICOM and ISTA-D and all is fine, however I have a problem to connect with E-SYS via ICOM 169.254.92.38:50160 - it gives me [G188] error (ICOM is reserved). 
So the weird thing is that I can diagnose the car but can't connect with E-SYS to code. How it is even possible? It works in different way?

From the other side ENET doesn't recognize car at all (no IP) in ZGW search or E_SYS.

Any suggestions? Maybe I should disconnect battery for some time to see if this works?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pweber84 said:


> Thanks Shawn.
> 
> My problem is that I have this issue only with that one F10, ZGW is easily recognized with other Fxx cars.
> 
> ...


ENET should be getting IP Address. I have no idea what is up with this ZGW. Maybe it can be initialized with Tool32 ZGW.prg.


----------

